# Teichbild ins Profil



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Habe eben gesehen, das mein Vorschlag umgesetzt wurde. 
Danke !!! 

Jetzt ist es möglich, dass man in sein Profil ein Bild seines Teiches reinsetzen kann.
So sieht man direkt neben den Angaben zum Teich ein Bild.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Moin Daniel.

Ich finde deine Idee auch super,hätte mal jemand früher drauf kommen können 

LG Chris


----------



## wmt (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Klasse,

danke für die schnelle Umsetzung. Ich habe ein Bild ingestellt.


----------



## sigfra (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Hallo zusammen...


jau... ich finde es auch gut... und hab es schon heute nacht gemacht... 

.... es ist doch gut, wenn man einen flexiblen Hausmeister hat...  

... Danke Joachim....


----------



## Conny (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Hallo,

diese gute Idee habe ich auch gleich umgesetzt!



Und wer gratuliert mir zu der 333 ???


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer gratuliert mir zu der 333 ???



Hallo Conny

Glückwunsch 

Schnapszahl, jetzt musste aber einen Ausgeben


----------



## Dodi (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Hallo zusammen!

Diese Idee finde ich auch klasse   - habe ebenfalls mein Profilbild eingerichtet.



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer gratuliert mir zu der 333 ???



Hi Conny,

...na, *ICH*


----------



## Mühle (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Hi zusammen,

ich finde es auch eine gute Idee und habe mein Profilbild eingesetzt  .

Hi Conny, herzlichen Glückwunsch  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Silke (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

....wie groß darf das Bild denn sein???


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie groß darf das Bild denn sein???



Hallo Silke

 Das steht doch da wenn du in den Einstellungen auf "Teichprofilbild ändern" klickst (642x642 Pixel max. 117,7 KB)


----------



## Silke (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Hallo Daniel,
danke...
und was, wenn ich zwei Teiche hab?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Prima Idee, bin auch dabei  

Uwe


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel,
> danke...
> und was, wenn ich zwei Teiche hab?



Hm gute Frage. 

Dann muss man sich für einen entscheiden. 
Ich würde dann den größeren als Bild ins Profil stellen.
Oder je nach Lage beide Teiche so fotografieren, dass beide auf dem Bild zu sehen sind.


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Und ich dachte schon, es sei untergegangen ...  Schön das es doch noch angekommen ist 

@Silke
Mein Vorschlag: 2 Bilder machen, aus den Bildern jeweils einen Auschnitt als 320x640 Bild speichern und dann beide Ausschnitte zu einem 640x640 zusammensetzen...
Notfalls schick mir 2 Teichbilder, ich mach dann eines draus.


----------



## Joh.n (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbild ins Profil*

Klasse Idee  Wenn ich das passende Bild habe werde ich die Funktion auch benutzen


----------

